# croc question



## caradeller (Apr 29, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone elses croc basks at night?? 
my little guy never ...ever lol comes out of the water during the day...i run his heat lamp 24/7 and a uv during day but he only comes up to bask at night ..any ideas to wat i can do ?? or is this ok..all books ect ive read state that they bask during day ??


----------



## Aiigaru (Apr 29, 2010)

Why would you want a reptile to bask at night? Naturally, a reptile basks during the day because that it is when the sun is out (funnily enough). Their body temperatures reach ambient during the night and then they heat themselves back up again the next day. Soooo, your crocodile is doing what comes naturally lol.


----------



## Hemiaspis (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey,
I have a young female freshy from the Kimberly population that I've had for a few years now. She is very shy, and will only bask at night. During the day, she normally resides in the water using a rock for cover, so you can only see her head. Due to her shyness, I have also provided a "dry" hide for her.
I think it's perfectly normal and she is a healthy and happy croc.

All the best,


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 29, 2010)

Aiigaru said:


> Why would you want a reptile to bask at night? Naturally, a reptile basks during the day because that it is when the sun is out (funnily enough). Their body temperatures reach ambient during the night and then they heat themselves back up again the next day. Soooo, your crocodile is doing what comes naturally lol.


 go back and reread his first post  
maybe only run his heat lamp during the day ? but keep the water heated 24/7 .. i dont own a croc yet [ its on my list] but thats what i would be trying .


----------



## caradeller (Apr 29, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> go back and reread his first post
> maybe only run his heat lamp during the day ? but keep the water heated 24/7 .. i dont own a croc yet [ its on my list] but thats what i would be trying .



yer have tried to run during the day only ...but then i checked him and he was sitting under light lol so i turned it back on for him ...his tank water is heated 24/7 ...though he is very shy ..but i handle him everyweek and hes getting better to handle..


----------



## Aiigaru (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for that, ZOOJAS xD

Is it possible that the water temperature is adequate during the day, but perhaps a little too cold at night for his preference?


----------



## guzzo (Apr 29, 2010)

View attachment 143618
View attachment 143619
I have often found wild ones up on the bank at night......


----------



## adelherper (Apr 29, 2010)

they are really shy when young mine never used to even swim round during day now he eats infront of me swims heaps and basks


----------



## saratoga (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know anything about crocs in captivity but have a look at what they do in the wild.

In the Top End during the dry season(winter) they spend a lot of time basking during the day. As the weather starts to get hotter this just becomes early morning and late afternoon.

In the Wet (summer) the water gets pretty warm, so they "bask" on the banks(if they can find any.....it's often a road they use instead!) at night to try and cool off.

All they are doing is choosing the area that best suits their thermal requirements at the time.


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Apr 29, 2010)

Crocodiles are naturally nocturnal. And hatchlings/juveniles are very shy.

It wont sunbake while you are watching it because you might see it then have him for dinner!!! (or so they think) The osteoderms (or bumps on a crocs back) are what they use to soak up sun and collect heat. Its possible to float in water and still sunbake and also they can just use the osteoderms on their neck (the crown) so they can stay safe and hidden in the water while still getting light and warmth. It comes out at night because it can see in the dark and thinks you cant so feels a little safer.
I have freshwater crocs and hardly see mine. Just make sure you have some furniture in the tank for it to hide under so it feels safe they can easily stress out.


----------



## bfg23 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine will come up on his land area day and night. I only put the light on at night, because the fluro and the day time ambient temps are enough to get a basking from.
But he will pretty much sit under his light or on his land area as soon as the fluro goes off.
Mine is definitely not shy though, he takes the offensive whenever I have to feed him, snapping at the glass and trying to eat the tweezers.

How do people go handling theirs? I only get mine out when I really need to, I much prefer to watch it than handle it. And he usually goes off his food for a while whenever I do have to get him out.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Apr 29, 2010)

Carradeller

You have to remember that Crocs "generally" (amongst other uses) use the body of water too cool off, the idea of basking is to raise their body temp to their optimum range. If your water is heated close to their optimum temp then there is no real need for the little fella to bask on land. 

Try lowering the water temp to 25-27 degrees whilst maintaining a ambient air temp of about 25 degrees and supply a bask of 30-35 degrees. Also the addition of visual barriers around and near the bask site will give the little fella added security and help him feel more confident.


----------



## caradeller (Apr 30, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Carradeller
> 
> You have to remember that Crocs "generally" (amongst other uses) use the body of water too cool off, the idea of basking is to raise their body temp to their optimum range. If your water is heated close to their optimum temp then there is no real need for the little fella to bask on land.
> 
> Try lowering the water temp to 25-27 degrees whilst maintaining a ambient air temp of about 25 degrees and supply a bask of 30-35 degrees. Also the addition of visual barriers around and near the bask site will give the little fella added security and help him feel more confident.


ok will drop water temp and block of land area with plants so he cant see me lol...i see and hear him at night swiming around chasing his fish and he seems to be comming at alot eariler atm so maybe is getting more conerfident bout comming out...hes tank is in the kitchen..i put it there as i thought if he saw alot of people going in and out hed not be so shy but maybe i should move him out


----------



## snakehandler (Apr 30, 2010)

We only heat the land area and the ambient temperature heats the water. The heat lamps are only on during the day to ensure that they have normal activities. We have a number of crocs and all will be on land both day and night, it depends on what they are wanting to do. Even though some are "shy" over time they adjust to you and will behave differently!


----------



## bfg23 (Apr 30, 2010)

Caradeller- I used to have my croc tank in the rumpus room which had lots of activity in it and the croc was pretty good in the old house.
In the new house its in the study room, and only I go in there to use the computer. Since being in the new house in the room by himself, he has become much more aggressive and confronting, Hissing and carrying on when I walk in the room.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 30, 2010)

Our boy (salty) basks mostly in the morning, as snakehandler said we only use the heat lamps during the day, but it isn't unusual to find him up on his dock during the night either. You always know when hes out of the water, you hear the hissing as soon as you walk in the room.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 2, 2010)

caradeller said:


> ok will drop water temp and block of land area with plants so he cant see me lol...i see and hear him at night swiming around chasing his fish and he seems to be comming at alot eariler atm so maybe is getting more conerfident bout comming out...hes tank is in the kitchen..i put it there as i thought if he saw alot of people going in and out hed not be so shy but maybe i should move him out



Leave him in the kitchen. That way you are exposing him to as much stimuli and de-sensitising him to it at the same time. This in turn will create a much more relaxed and less flighty individual. It also creates plenty of inrichment for him aswell by keeping his mind busy. Although ensure that it isnt too stressy for him.


----------



## getarealdog (May 4, 2010)

*Crocs*

Have 2 freshy's 18 inch & 30 inch. Kept separate, 6ft tanks, third to half full of water, spot light temps 38 degrees for 6 hours a day, no heating of water, no uv. Got from Crocodylus Park NT, asked Dr Grahame Webb in regards to uv said not required if feeding full prey items-guess if anyone knows about crocs it's those guys. Croc tanks kept in garage can get hot in summer & cold in winter. Will have aquarium heaters on 22 degrees in winter only. This works for me.


----------

